# 2 Aqua Clear 70's for 75g tank?



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

hello
just purchased a 75g tank, to upgrade from my current 38, 

i currently have an Aqua clear 70 which i would like to re-use is the 75g, 

i know ideal setup would be to just use a canister filter, but 1 canister is at least $100 at LFS and another aqua clear 70 is only $50

would 2 aqua clear 70's (the old aqua clear 300) filters be enough for a 75g? 
also will be using an aqua via 1300 power head 

i will be stocking cichlids, currently have yellow labs and electic blue's 

future will have some more peacful cichlids along with some clown loachs, and maybe Bala sharks, 

thanks


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

With you wanting to add so many fish, I would go with the AC 500, and add a sponge filter to your powerhead.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

SueM said:


> With you wanting to add so many fish, I would go with the AC 500, and add a sponge filter to your powerhead.


Ditto.
I'd use one ac110 (formerly called 500) and your existing ac70 (formerlyl 300) or even two ac110's, along with tossing a sponge on the powerhead.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

so 2 70's (old 300's) and a filtered power head would be two small? 

the output for one 70 is 
Maximum Output: 300 U.S. Gal. (1135 l) per hour
Full Flow Control: 100 U.S. Gal. (378 l) per hour

with 2 i would have 
Maximum Output: 600 U.S. Gal. (1135 l) per hour
Full Flow Control: 200 U.S. Gal. (378 l) per hour

plus via aqua 1300 (370 GPH ) powerhead with filter attachment 


a 110 has an output of 
Maximum Output: 500 U.S. Gal. (1892 l) per hour
Full Flow Control: 166 U.S. Gal. (630 l) per hour
so 2 70's surpass the output of the 110

but i guess the question here is, weather the 2 70 will have enough filter media to be able to properlly filter the 75g?

the only thing is a 110 is about $80-90 which is getting close to a canister filter price. a 70 i can pick up for about $49-59


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, the AC110's went back up in price - last time I ordered some online it was like $29 each (good sale) with about $50 being the average price.
Best deals I see now are in the $65 range...

You could do two 70's -- I'm just used to paying not much more for the extra filtration of the 110.
(you don't want to know how cheaply I've seen used ones at club auctions, either )


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah, thats the price at LFS which tends to be expensive, i know a few store that are cheaper, but i have a $50 gift certificate to that specific mall the 70 is 59, pet smart has them for $48 and the 110 was $90 petsmart would probably have it for 79, gonna see if i can somehow cash them in instead

big als would be about the same price as persmart. 

ps this is in $CDN


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

If you want Africans, I'd suggest a canister filter along with one of the bigger Aquaclears (like the 70 or 110). That would give you a ton of filtration, but looking at the GPH for the Rena XP series canisters, the AC 110 filters more gallons per hour than those and not much more than the AC 70. If you'd rather have the HOB filters, then the 2 AC 70s or 70/110 combo should work nicely.

I'd skip the Bala sharks......a 75g is too small for them long term.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

i will be getting the 110, the filter media is much larger then 2 70's 

and petsmart had a sale that ended yesterday, a 110 was only $52 and a 70 was $36

luckily i got a raincheck for the 110 

so in total, i will have a 110, 70 and powerhead for my 75g


----------

